# Animal crossing something or other



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Are all games aimed at girls so ****?

I mean, "lets look for easter eggs", how mundane can you get? I mean where are the cars and guns and shooting things and running people over? Well?

What a waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Got a wii, 2 girls, barbie, bratz and disney princess.

Oh the joy!


----------

